# Gigaware webcam driver help



## Kosaka (Jun 19, 2010)

I just bought a Gigaware VGA PC Webcam it says the driver for the device was not recognized. I tried installing the software from radio shack and it still doesn't work. 

I have windows vista.

Please help


----------



## Kosaka (Jun 19, 2010)

And when I try to load the software it says, 

Sorry, you have no video capture hardware.

Video capture will not function properly.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the only driver I can find for that is for xp http://members.driverguide.com/dire...6969363&auth=29e36af0c919c280b5aa10b02c085d2b you could try installing it in compatibility mode


----------



## Kosaka (Jun 19, 2010)

It says File Not Found when I click the link


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi strange it should have worked,ok we will try again http://members.driverguide.com/dire...7054423&auth=e37354d0798854aa9f5e02956e02c26a


----------



## Natalia89 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same problem! Don't know what to do now. That link that is above doesn't work...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Natalia89 you really should not post in old threads a fresh one of your own is the best way to get help,that said try this it lasts 24 hrs max http://members.driverguide.com/dire...2c44925013e4c4fa156aac74&file=pa207_sp207.rar


----------



## rwmiller68 (Nov 9, 2010)

i have gigaware 25-496 webcam i need adriver for windows 7 64 bit


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

rwmiller68 said:


> i have gigaware 25-496 webcam i need adriver for windows 7 64 bit


Please start your own topic, not post a new issue into someone elses thread.


----------

